
The US Cities with the Biggest Housing Bubbles - chmaynard
https://wolfstreet.com/2017/09/26/the-us-cities-with-the-biggest-housing-bubbles-2/
======
chmaynard
Executive summary:

In these cities, there has been moderate consumer price inflation but
extraordinary asset price inflation. People who make money with assets
(capital) came out ahead. People who make money with their labor got whacked.
Not only did they not see the income gains that capital enjoyed, but they saw
the fruits of their labor shrink when it comes to asset purchases such as a
home. Every year, they can buy less and less in assets for the money they earn
with their labor.

